# FREE Shipping test run



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2013)

Sharpening stones are heavy, and thus expensive to ship, but in an effort to increase sales we're going to give this a try (*for a limited time*) and see how it pans out.... 





FREE shipping on USA orders of $99 or above!


----------



## edredlee (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh boy, do you have any extra synth. Aoto XXXXXXXL lying around?? :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 29, 2013)

So far so good....we're going to keep running this for awhile. 

Thanks to everyone who has ordered! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## ramenlegend (Sep 16, 2013)

hey dave, is jks still providing free shipping on orders over $100?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 16, 2013)

ramenlegend said:


> hey dave, is jks still providing free shipping on orders over $100?



Sorry no not at this time.


----------

